# Help Poochie Bell Veterans!



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So I bought Poochie Bells for Timmy yesterday. This morning we started trying to get him used to them. I picked up his paw and made him hit the bells before we went out. He usually scratches on the door to go out so this wasn't too far from what he normally was doing. I'm okay with him over ringing the bells, since sometimes he scratches to go out when he doesn't really need to, but he's also pulling on the bells with his mouth which I don't want. I don't want to tell him "no" since I don't want him to think it's bad to ring the bells. I know there's probably a really easy way to fix this, or help him to stop, so I'll patiently wait for words of advice. Thanks everyone!

Oh just one picture of Timmy from yesterday, sorry I can't help it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

None of mine pulled on them. I vaguely remember having to spray bitter apple on them once during a playful time.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so cute!

The bells are new and he probably looks at them as a new toy. Just keep using his paw when you take him out and hopefully he will get the connection.

I finally had to take mine down. My cat is indoor/outdoor and he was using them constantly when he wanted out.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I use the Tell Bell It also came with a DVD. It sits on the floor unused. Cooper picked it up when I first got it :frusty: playing with it. Now it just sits there and we are on week 3 trying to get him trained to use it. No luck so far. He either stares at me or stares at the door to go out. I need more than that. Good luck and love the picture


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It took a good while for Jack to start using the bell, but once he started using the bell...it was never ending and still is.....Jack loves to go outside to explore. 

The bells I am using are Christmas bells on a strap, oh....I had the lower the bells so Jack could get to them. There are 6 big round bells on the strap and another homemade small bell on ribbon. I wanted to make sure the bells were going to be loud enough for my husband to hear. Just thought I would share my bell information.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> None of mine pulled on them. I vaguely remember having to spray bitter apple on them once during a playful time.


Ahhh now you see, that's what I needed. He's been walking himself too, holding his leash in his mouth when we walk so I might use it on that too.



Lizzie'sMom said:


> The bells are new and he probably looks at them as a new toy. Just keep using his paw when you take him out and hopefully he will get the connection.


They're definitely a novelty, patience, patience, patience.



Lizzie'sMom said:


> I finally had to take mine down. My cat is indoor/outdoor and he was using them constantly when he wanted out.


Too funny, I have two cats too, but they're insiders. Smart cat you have!



whitzend said:


> I use the Tell Bell It also came with a DVD. It sits on the floor unused. Cooper picked it up when I first got it :frusty: playing with it. Now it just sits there and we are on week 3 trying to get him trained to use it. No luck so far. He either stares at me or stares at the door to go out. I need more than that. Good luck and love the picture


We got Timmy a bell for the floor, but started teaching him to ring it with treats and he never associated it with the door. Here's a video of him. We finally put it away because he was so annoying!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6925922397/



HavaneseSoon said:


> Just thought I would share my bell information.


Thanks for your input Linda!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I remember the first week of the bells, she had to ring them every hour on the hour (at least!!!) I don't remember her pulling on them, mostly just swats them with her muzzle or head.

I think the novelty will go away soon and he won't play with them unless he needs to go, be patient and look at it as a workout..lol

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jen, the easiest way is clicker training by shaping. Not sure if you know about clicker training or not,. but this article also works on avoiding the unwanted requests to go out and play. Keep in mind this method is fine if you already have your dog well housetrained. I wouldn't count on the dog telling you with bells unless he is well onto housetraining. http://www.clickertraining.com/node/1171 In your case only click and reward for paw touches and then loud paw touches.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting article Dave. Timmy is in puppy class now and his trainer is having us work with marker words instead of clickers, we start each class and home training session with "charging our word" with treats. She says it's hard to juggle leash, treats, hand motions and a clicker so marker words give you one less thing to hold on to and if you're constant with your word it's just as effective. Timmy is pretty well potty trained, he scratches on the door to be let out, so about half the time he has been hitting the bell as well. The problem with him scratching at the door is that I can't hear him some of the time. I have a pretty good idea of when he has to poo, since he eats on a pretty set schedule, but who knows when the little guy has to pee. The times that he is scratching and not hitting the bells I hit the bells with his feet for him before we go outside. I hope it's working, I'm as consistent as possible. He's been accident free for about a week now a with me, which is 90% of the time, now I just need to train the rest of my human family.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

jabojenny said:


> Interesting article Dave. Timmy is in puppy class now and his trainer is having us work with marker words instead of clickers, we start each class and home training session with "charging our word" with treats. She says it's hard to juggle leash, treats, hand motions and a clicker so marker words give you one less thing to hold on to and if you're constant with your word it's just as effective. Timmy is pretty well potty trained, he scratches on the door to be let out, so about half the time he has been hitting the bell as well. The problem with him scratching at the door is that I can't hear him some of the time. I have a pretty good idea of when he has to poo, since he eats on a pretty set schedule, but who knows when the little guy has to pee. The times that he is scratching and not hitting the bells I hit the bells with his feet for him before we go outside. I hope it's working, I'm as consistent as possible. He's been accident free for about a week now a with me, which is 90% of the time, now I just need to train the rest of my human family.


 Good for you ,for taking classes. Yeah some trainers get frustrated with people's inability to multitask. LOL But the clicker is much bettter than a marker word http://www.clickertraining.com/node/226 Reward only loud rings like the article mentions. Sounds like your doing great. Keep it up. Hopefully the trainer will get you guys offleash.. No need to be onleash unless your teaching leash walking .


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That Timmy sure is a cutie! Love the black and white photo,black and white dog! I never used bells so can't help with that. Atticus goes to the door but if I'm not there he will come and get me. I never taught him that!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

They are on leash during the training part of the class, but we break for playtime off leash a couple of times too, plus a potty break. I'm going to stick with it, I really enjoy it and it's nice to have some direction since I've never had a dog before. Timmy's seems very smart, of course this is coming from me, but he likes to train, he likes his treats, and it's very gratifying to see his progress.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Atticus said:


> Atticus goes to the door but if I'm not there he will come and get me. I never taught him that!


You're lucky he comes to you that's great. Timmy is still kept in our family room when I can't keep a close eye on him and if I'm in the kitchen I can't hear the door scratch. He does bark a lot so perhaps one of these days he'll come and tell me to let him out if I don't hear him scratch, fingers crossed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If you are paying very close to their expressions and body language, you will soon know how to read when your pup needs to potty.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> If you are paying very close to their expressions and body language, you will soon know how to read when your pup needs to potty.


Yep we're definitely getting there!


----------

